# [poll] Are You Colorblind?



## veazer (Jun 20, 2009)

Okay, I want to see if the majority of our community is colorblind or not, so thake the quiz below to find out. Some people also do not know until they take a test, so please take the following suggestion:

*DO NOT VOTE UNLESS YOU HAVE TAKEN A TEST.*

http://www.archimedes-lab.org/colorblindnesstest.html

It is at the bottom of the page.

I am colorblind and only answered the first one correctly.

P.S. I forgot to add a poll into the last one, but it wouldn't let me delete it because someone else already read it...


----------



## Samlambert (Jun 20, 2009)

I am. Colorblind in red shades. On a black cube with standard colors, I can easily mix up yellow and orange (that's why I use black instead of yellow).

Scheme of my cube:

Black Opposite White
Yellow Opposite Red
Light Blue(not to mix with black) Opposite Green
Lightblue-Yellow-Black corner


----------



## Berry (Jun 20, 2009)

I took the test and got a 10, but I could see the one that said you had to be colorblind to see it, it said no. :confused:


----------



## Pietersmieters (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not colourblind *jumps*....10


----------



## veazer (Jun 20, 2009)

Berry said:


> I took the test and got a 10, but I could see the one that said you had to be colorblind to see it, it said no. :confused:



Backwards tests do not work as well on a computer moniter, they only work in person, and even then they don't work well.


----------



## GermanCube (Jun 20, 2009)

> Your total score is : 10
> 
> Comment : You are not colorblind!



I hoped so!!


----------



## ardi4nto (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not colorblind


----------



## Musje (Jun 20, 2009)

Not colorblind according to the test. 

I have a lot more problems noticing these numbers when I got them at school (printed) though, so might be an effect of my monitor (contrast)

EDIT//
scrolled down and could clearly see the reverse test one. So I'm colorblind and I'm not at the same time! xD


----------



## mpohl100 (Jun 20, 2009)

I scored 9 points.
My only mistake was that I saw a ship instead of a boat^^


----------



## darthyody (Jun 20, 2009)

I am colorblind between certain shades of orange and green. I found out back in October. It was very depressing, 18 years and I never knew it. Whenever I finish F2L and an edge is flipped to make OLL unsolvable, the green/orange edge is always flipped. I hate it everytime that happens. Then I ordered Fluorescent Orange and plain Green stickers for Cubesmith and I haven't had a problem with them at all.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 20, 2009)

I answered everything correctly, and got 10. I'm not entirely sure what the score means, and how it is calculated, because after answering correctly, I altered all of my answers to '7' and got a score of 52 :confused:


----------



## Edmund (Jun 20, 2009)

took the test and i am not colorblind.


----------



## Pedro (Jun 20, 2009)

not colorblind
got 9 correct, failed the D one


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 20, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Scheme of my cube:
> 
> Black Opposite White
> Yellow Opposite Red
> ...


That's the colour scheme I use on hi-games except black is replaced with orange


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, I'm not colorblind, but I missed the shapes one because I left a space at the beginning..haha


----------



## i_love_hina (Jun 20, 2009)

I scored a 2. Even though I already knew I am a bit colorblind I still expected better


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 20, 2009)

scored 10, so I'm not colourblind.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 20, 2009)

Scored 9, not colorblind but I really should've got a 10.

For the answer "square and a circle", I left out the "a" so I got it wrong.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 20, 2009)

Ya.sometimes during F2L I get red and orange maybe blue and green mixed up


----------



## Nukoca (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I got the whole thing correct, except for B (I thought 71 was 75), G and H(I thought I was supposed to be looking for letters, so I guessed on G and the first part of H. I thought the circle was a 0.
Conclusion: I am not colorblind.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 20, 2009)

Your total score is : 10

Comment : You are not colorblind!

also:





how many of you can pass this one?


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 20, 2009)

How did you do?
------------------------------------

Test : A
Correct! 

Test : B
The correct answer was 74

Test : C
Correct! 

Test : D
The correct answer was 97

Test : E
The correct answer was 2

Test : F
Correct! 

Test : G
The correct answer was boat


Test : H
The correct answer was square and a circle

Test : I
Correct! 

Test : J
Correct! 

Your total score is : 5

Comment : You are probably colorblind


I was not expecting 5 points because I was REALLY not sure about my answers. I knew it since military service, but I have no problems with my cube or other stuff. Those test are just so hard for me. When I first looked at them I thought: "OMG I can see nothing". I spent like 2-3 minutes for most of them to guess what it is.

@d4m4s74: Fu** the color blind?


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jun 20, 2009)

I got 10. 

But sometimes I get confused between chrome silver and chrome gold


----------



## Novriil (Jun 20, 2009)

Holy ****!  Well 6 answers were correct. Main errors: Not a ship, but a boat  Not a disk but a circle (I thought about it but I couldn't remember the word in English  So wikipedia said disk.) and so on.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 20, 2009)

*Haha fail *

Epic fail. I was already closing the window when I noticed the epic fail:





like OMFGFG!


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 20, 2009)

I got 10 correct so I'm colorblind.


----------



## gasmus (Jun 20, 2009)

my score: 1

yep


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 20, 2009)

gasmus said:


> my score: 1
> 
> yep



Can you distinguish between red and green on the traffic lights?


----------



## DonQuixote (Jun 20, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> Can you distinguish between red and green on the traffic lights?


I guess the fact that red is always on top and green is always on bottom makes this an easy task even for colorblind people...

Got a score of 2.

Kind Regards
Martin


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 20, 2009)

DonQuixote said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > Can you distinguish between red and green on the traffic lights?
> ...



Yeah, I just wanted to know if he can distinguish because in some countries you are not allowed to drive a car if you are colorblind.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 20, 2009)

gasmus said:


> my score: 1
> 
> yep



I NEVER would expect that from you, seeing as you have (or are extremely close to) the UWR on 3x3 average.

Conclusion: Being colorblind doesn't mean you can't cube VERY well.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 20, 2009)

jcuber said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > my score: 1
> ...



As far as I know - and we had a course of colors in University some semesters ago - there are two different types of colorblindness: red-green and yellow-blue. ~5% of the population is red-green colorblind and 0.4% or something like that (you cannot really be precise about that) are yellow-blue colorblind. The "cones" in the retina are not so good or you don't so many if you are colorblind. There are 3 different kind of cones: red green and blue and all of them are more sensitive in another absorptionspectra-area. In your eye they are then bundled to red-green, blue-yellow and one other (I don't know exactly). So what I wanted to say is, that if you are red-green colorblind you may be able to see other colors correctly and also the degree of your colorblindness can vary. It is also known that colorblind persons have more rods so they can better see in the dark and in the corners of their eyes. Maybe he can distinguish very good between the brightness of the cube-colors.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> Well, I got the whole thing correct, except for B (I thought 71 was 75), G and H(I thought I was supposed to be looking for letters, so I guessed on G and the first part of H. I thought the circle was a 0.
> Conclusion: I am not colorblind.



Wasn't that a 74?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 20, 2009)

okay, so half-colorblind (as in people who have half right) get it

can someone who gets a 0 or 1 see if they can see it?
I want to know if this one counts as a real test?


----------



## veazer (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone here who is colorblind use the patterned colorblind stickers from cubesmith?

Also, I got a 1 and trafic lights are easy to tell the difference between, but if the were less contrasting and not in the same place everytime, it would be harder.


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2009)

As expected I scored perfectly. But I already knew that I have extremely good vision.



jcuber said:


> gasmus said:
> 
> 
> > my score: 1
> ...



I see absolutely nothing that would justify someone not being able to cube just because they are partially colourblind. Being colourblind doesn't give you arthritis...
I would only expect someone to have trouble if they were completely colourblind, in which case there are cubesmith's new colourblind stickers which should be legal eventually.


----------



## Poke (Jun 20, 2009)

I got 9/10 for putting sailboat instead of boat.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 20, 2009)

I got test A right, and one letter of H(?).
I'm colorblind, like really bad.
well, "color-deficient"


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 21, 2009)

All, if you take the test multiple times, it does not reset from 0, but keeps adding to the total. I got 10 first, then altered one answer to find out what it would say. But it said I scored 19. I tried a 3rd time and it said the score is 28. Apparently it does not reset.

@Novriil, if you truely saw what the answers indicate (regardless of what you wrote), then consider your answers correct. For example, you write "5 " (with an extra space character), it might consider it wrong but you should count it as correct. Likewise, for other objects like circles versus disks.


----------



## imaghost (Jun 21, 2009)

10, I am not colorblind.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 21, 2009)

That test needs some serious tolerance for multiple answers (and score reset).
10/10 after correcting "square and circle" to "square and a circle" 

Anyhow, who else has cubed in the Yerba Buena tunnel going out of SF?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 21, 2009)

Hmmm... I got 8/10

I completely couldn't see the boat or the square (which were both red/orange on green)... but this doesn't bother me 

Strange.. I have no problem at all with a megaminx...


----------



## Mats Valk (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm colorblind, my score was 1/10 because I only see the first one.


----------



## Jacco (Jun 21, 2009)

10/10, I guess I'm not colorblind


----------



## Dene (Jun 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> That test needs some serious tolerance for multiple answers (and score reset).
> 10/10 after correcting "square and circle" to "square and a circle"
> 
> Anyhow, who else has cubed in the Yerba Buena tunnel going out of SF?



I agree. I was planning on putting in "yacht" but then thought better of that.


----------



## Kian (Jun 21, 2009)

I had no problems with any of the images. Not colorblind in the least.


----------



## Garmon (Jun 22, 2009)

I got 1 right, I know I was colourblind before I took the test.


----------



## veazer (Jun 22, 2009)

btw... you can just figure out whether what you wrote was the same thing as the answer, and then clear your temp files (including cookies...duh). and the score would reset.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 23, 2009)

*I'm colorblind of the color transparent* (I think I spell it right). I think it a 10/10 because it a invisible color. It is weird but I think I find myself that *I'm not colorblind*.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> *I'm colorblind of the color transparent*



I don't get it..


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 23, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm colorblind of the color transparent*
> ...


Me neither....
I can't even tell a reason why I had this fuc* up color in my eyeballs. IT SOO CONFUSING!!!


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

What are you talking about?


----------



## SlaughterMelon (Jun 23, 2009)

I got a 9. Since when is "circle and square" different from "square and circle?" D:<


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 23, 2009)

nope. i'm good. lol 10/10


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

SlaughterMelon said:


> I got a 9. Since when is "circle and square" different from "square and circle?" D:<



The character string is different.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jun 23, 2009)

10/10 I guess I'm good. Now I don't believe that having more rods in your eye effects how well you can see in the dark. I believe that is a matter of how big your pupil gets. As far as seeing better out of the corner of your eye, I think that is how big your eye is and how much skin is covering it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jun 23, 2009)

wow, 3 of them were completely obvious to me, 4 i could half see, and 3 i couldnt tell at all,, thats so weird, i didnt think i was half colour blind


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 23, 2009)

SlaughterMelon said:


> I got a 9. Since when is "circle and square" different from "square and circle?" D:<



since you read from left to right...

But I also think this thing needs tolerance.


----------



## Dene (Jun 23, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> 10/10 I guess I'm good. Now I don't believe that having more rods in your eye effects how well you can see in the dark. I believe that is a matter of how big your pupil gets. As far as seeing better out of the corner of your eye, I think that is how big your eye is and how much skin is covering it.



Is that a scientifically backed up claim, or are you just speculating about something about which you have absolutely no idea?


----------



## TMOY (Jun 23, 2009)

Got a 10, not colorblind.


----------



## shoot1510 (Jun 23, 2009)

Swoncen said:


> What are you talking about?


You will never get a reason why that I'm colorblind to this weirdest color.

got 10/10. _Test B _was the hardest one to figure out.


----------



## EE-Cuber (Jun 23, 2009)

I am rather shocked to see that over 12% (so far) of the poll takers is colorblind.
I would have guessed it be < 5%.


----------



## aukrainea (Jun 23, 2009)

daeyoungyoon said:


> Scored 9, not colorblind but I really should've got a 10.
> 
> For the answer "square and a circle", *I left out the "a" so I got it wrong.*



** same here


----------



## dueone (Jun 23, 2009)

i got 8, i got wrong in boat , i answered ship, i think my vocab is the problem, hehe
and the other one is the square and circle, i miss type it...


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about?
> ...



No, I mean what do you mean by "transparent color"? I really want to know what you mean by that.

EDIT: Alot of "mean"'s here..


----------



## kjcellist (Jun 23, 2009)

Haha! I got a 10/10!


----------



## Odin (Jun 23, 2009)

@Shoot1510: "transparent" is not a color. Its an adjective.

I got a 10/10.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 23, 2009)

Not colorblind Got a 10


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

Odin said:


> @Shoot1510: "transparent" is not a color. Its an adjective.
> 
> I got a 10/10.



That's what I wanted to point out..


----------



## MistArts (Jun 23, 2009)

Odin said:


> @Shoot1510: "transparent" is not a color. Its an adjective.
> 
> I got a 10/10.



Aren't colors adjectives also?


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually color is a subjective perception of electro-magnetic waves. "Transparent" is not a color, but an optical attribute of materials.


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 23, 2009)

10/10... not colorblind


----------



## QQW (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm not colorblind but I have trouble cubing without sufficient lighting. Is that normal? I can't recognize between white and yellow, green and blue, red and orange when there isn't enough lighting.


----------



## EternalE (Apr 30, 2014)

although the test said I'm colorblind, my eye doctor says I'm color deficient. meaning that I'm worse with some colors than people with perfect color vision, but I still can see colors pretty much fine.


----------

